# My Eartheaters Update



## japes (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Guys,

After a bit of a hiatus from the hobby while my tanks grew out where I just kept up a quality diet and water change regime, I'm back. I have been for a few weeks now, but I completely neglected CF even though I know from experience that it's the most mature and experienced forum for Cichlid fans.

Anyway, I won't bore you with details, I'll get on to linking what I feel I do best. Apologies to those that have seen a majority of these on MFK/QLDAF/APF or any other forums I might visit.





































.. and a couple of full tank shots to finish off.



















Plans? Going all out of the S. leucosticta tank making it a complete community display as a Rio Essequibo Biotope. Prize-winning _Hyphessobrycon rosaceus_ & _Hemigrammus erythrozonus_, as well as _Corydoras melanistius_ when I can source them.

Both colonies of Eartheaters are breeding regularly but I won't have fry tanks etc. setup until the new year (have everything cycled, need the tanks).

Still hunting some better _S. leucosticta_ photographs, they're not easy to come by unfortunately.

Cheers,
japes


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

As usual Ryan, awesome photos.

The first two photos are new to me. Hate to think how much sleep you lost trying to get that first shot. :lol:


----------



## japes (Jan 10, 2008)

DeadFishFloating said:


> As usual Ryan, awesome photos.
> 
> The first two photos are new to me. Hate to think how much sleep you lost trying to get that first shot. :lol:


I've could make an animated gif out of the amount of shots I took when that was happening, holding down the shutter hoping for at least 1 legible shot!


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

:drooling: =D>

Just drooled over my keyboard! Perfect fish and very very nice pics! I just love it!


----------



## VT4Me (Mar 23, 2008)

Great stuff. Just the inspiration I need for the Geo set up I'm thinking about doing.

What size tank is that?

Mark


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I sooooo don't mind seeing these pics over and over and over again *japes*!! :thumb:


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi there... as always fantastic shots of beautiful fish... Boy do I miss my geos... Well now that we've finally moved into a house in Ct ... also has great water for discus & geos... hopefully I'll be setting up a tank again after the holidays and after we are done painting... Then you just have to send me your fish HAHA... TC Sue


----------



## japes (Jan 10, 2008)

Cheers guys.



VT4Me said:


> Great stuff. Just the inspiration I need for the Geo set up I'm thinking about doing.
> 
> What size tank is that?
> 
> Mark


Orange Heads are in a 75G, Leucos are in a 140G.


----------



## Tiberian (Jun 14, 2009)

Beautiful fish.


----------



## RTAGUE (Jun 20, 2007)

Japes,amazing fish,tanks and shots,very inspiring ,Thanks


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

> Orange Heads are in a 75G


Really! I thought they were in a 5 footer.


----------



## VT4Me (Mar 23, 2008)

What lighting is used with the 75?


----------



## japes (Jan 10, 2008)

DeadFishFloating said:


> > Orange Heads are in a 75G
> 
> 
> Really! I thought they were in a 5 footer.


5'x15"x20" (Not my pick for the dimensions unfortunately, was originally an Angel/Planted Community)



VT4Me said:


> What lighting is used with the 75?


2x54W T5HO's, 8500K and 10000K Sylvania tubes


----------



## Sulander (May 31, 2005)

I don't even know what to say. I'll just go with STUNNING!


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

*japes* I think it's time you put photos up here of your tank rescapes and new fish.

http://www.qldaf.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=20740


----------



## japes (Jan 10, 2008)

Alright alright, few minor changes have been made.

*140G Rio Essequibo, Guyana Biotope*

9x Satanoperca leucosticta
25x Hyphessobrycon rosaceus "Rosy Tetra"
28x Hemigrammus erythrozonus "Glowlight Tetra"
7x Corydoras panda (WTB _Corydoras melanistius_)





































Dominant male (sexually mature, 15.5cm TL)



















.. and some shots from today of pair preparing to breed, and have introduced Terminalia catappa leaves to the tank for them.




























Dominant male today, gets some very nice orange through the body in the right light.










Rosy Tetra
*
75G Rio Tapajos Biotope*

6x Geophagus sp. "Araguaia Orange Head" (3M 3F) (Under the presumption they are indeed from the Arapiuns)
42x Hyphessobrycon pulchripinnis "Lemon Tetra"
8x Corydoras julii
5x Otocinclus hoppei



















Post leaf-introduction, no Purigen yet.



















One of my favourite shots of the tank.




























Second, although probably dominant male, has quite the temper and likes beating up women.










Lemon Tetra

Won't be surprised if many of you have seen these around elsewhere, I have my little Eartheater worklog/awareness campaign going on on MFK with these photos 

Cheers,
Ryan


----------



## Flyfisher (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi,
I really love your tanks shots. Can you tell me what lighting you use for these tanks please? 
I don't think I have the self control to go as minimalist as you've done here, but I do like the black backgound for the appearance of depth.
Beautiful fish and your photos catch them brilliantly. 
Cheers


----------

